# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigranti, njeriu pa emer !

## YaSmiN

_Nga Sokol Marku

Kushtuar miqve te mi Kleos, Violetes dhe Vikit qe vazhdojne te vuajne vitet e emigrimit_ 
Kam pasur mundesine te degjoj lloj lloj historish per arratisjet e pas 90-tes, e ne to prek nje kalvar te tmerrshem vuajtjesh. Dikush tregon sa here u perpoq te ikte por u kthye nga policia e huaj, te tjere per miq te vdekur rruges, por me e tmerrshmja eshte ajo qe me tregoi nje mik i imi ne Greqi.

Ishte me Gjergj Kastriotin kur shqiptaret u ndeshen per here te fundit si shqiptare, me synimin per tu zgjeruar ne kufinjte e perandorise se Bizantit e per tu bere keshtu nje nder kombet qe do te vendosnin ne historine boterore. Fundi i kesaj perpjekjeje qe kishte nisur me mbreterit ilire, epiriotet e perandoret maqedone, sot na ka lene vetem idene e te qenit me te vecantet ne bote. Pas nates se thelle otomane Shqiperia nuk u zgjua si bukuroshja e fjetur. Tokat e saj kishin "hyre ne uje" dhe popullsia ishte shperbere nga eksode drejt perendimit dhe mercenarizma jenicere drejt lindjes. Vetem gjuha dhe kujtesa e zbehte e nje kombi dikur te madh kishin mbetur ne cepin e trurit te mpire te nje kombi tashme analfabet. Prej lindjes se shtetit shqiptar akoma nuk ka ndodhur ajo rilindje kombetare qe shpresonin rilindesit tane, dhe per hir te se vertetes duhet te themi se nga ideja e nje luani u krijua nje mace e trembur e cila ne 82 vjet jete s'ka mesuar akoma as te mjaullije. 

Gjate periudhes ne fjale patem kater kater republika, nje mbreteri, dy luftera boterore dhe shume amulli politike e ligjore. Ashtu si dikur ketej kaluan te gjitha ushtrite qe kryenin rrugen perendim-lindje e ansjelltas, kaloi ne trurin tone cdo lloj ideologjie e majte dhe e djathte te cilat i lane mendjet e shqiptareve ashtu sic i gjeten, te fjetura. Ndersa paraqitja e Shqiperise ne bote pesoi shformimin nga nocioni gjeografik ne nje shtet pa rendesi, kurse ajo e shqiptareve nga "njerez me bisht" ne njerez ne bisht te zhvillimit europian. Gjate 15 vjeteve te fundit vetedeklarohemi ne tranzicion, i cili cuditerisht ka zgjatur sa mbreterimi i mbretit Zog ose sa 30% e sundimit te E. Hoxhes dhe rezultatet e fundit te tij jane diskutimi i statusit te veteranit te ketij te fundit, si dhe diskutimi madhor me shume vlera per perparimin ekonomiko-demokratik te Shqiperise per diten e clirimit ketu e 60 vjet me pare, kur 70% e popullsise te sotme nuk kishin pare akoma diellin me sy.

Fjala me e perhapur 15vjecarin e fundit mes shqiptareve eshte emigrimi. Kjo dukuri qe nisi ne mesin e vitit 1990 vazhdon sot me nje intensitet gjithnje e ne rritje duke i bere shqiptaret te eksplorojne boten per te gjetur vazhdimisht nje vend te ri mikprites per ta, qe te realizojne aty endrren e largimit prej atdheut ku i eshte shuar cdo shprese per nje te ardhme te sigurte. Largohet pertej kufirit, pertej detit, pertej oqeanit gjithkush qe ka nje mundesi, pa dallim shtrese dhe arsimi. Kam pasur mundesine te degjoj lloj lloj historish per arratisjet e pas 90-tes, e ne to prek nje kalvar te tmerrshem vuajtjesh. Dikush tregon sa here u perpoq te ikte por u kthye nga policia e huaj, te tjere per miq te vdekur rruges, por me e tmerrshmja eshte ajo qe me tregoi nje mik i imi ne Greqi, kur rruges gjeten nje kufome dhe ne nje cope gur shkruhej shqip, "e pickoi gjarpri, ju lutemi ta varrosni. Ne po na ndjek policia". Njemije e nje mundime per te gjetur "token e shenjte" te punesimit. Ata qe kane jetuar rradhat e gjata te emigranteve per dokumenta qe vetem ti kujtosh te rrenqethin them se me kuptojne shume mire. Aty nuk ka njerez te ndershem e te poshter, te arsimuar apo injorante, por ne nje rrjesht te mbikqyrur nga police jane vene disa qenie njerezore te quajtur shqiptare, larguar me endrra te lena pergjysem, te sigurt ne rikthimin e madh per ti plotesuar ato ne atdhe. Te jetosh ne emigrim kupton vertete se cdo te thote atdhedashuri. Dhe emigrantet jane ata qe e adurojne Shqiperine, jo se ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi nuk e duan, por se te paret ndeshen e luftojne per dite per ta mbrojtur e per ta ngritur lart emrin shqiptar. Mirepo tek ne ekziston e thena "guri i rende ne vend te vet", atehere pse nuk kthehen te jetojne ketu ku i dhemb zemra? Arsyet qe mund te numeroje seicili praj tyre mund te jene te panumerta, por do te permblidheshin ne nje te vetme, ajo qe i largoi iu pengon kthimin shume te enderruar, dhe i ben ne endrrat e tyre te udhetojne si Odiseu, prane atdheut por pa e prekur. 

Si mund te pretendohet nje kthim kur ikja eshte reklama e dites. Te riut shqiptar i reklamohet sipas rradhes vazhdimi i shkolles, kurset e gjuheve te huaja, kompjuterit, ndjekja e fakultetit dhe llotaria amerikane e kanadeze, pra me pak fjale nje tru i shendoshe per tu larguar nga Shqiperia qe te praktikoje atje ku shkon profesionin e nderuar te muratorit. Ne qofte se ne fund te shekullit te kaluar ne Shqiperi theksohej me force rreziku i emigrimit te trurit, sot eshte kaluar ne nje propagande ne te cilen emigrimi shihet si nje dicka krejt e natyrshme, dmth me pak fjale qenkemi bere pak si shume ne atdhe dhe te largohemi se keshtu e ardhmja jone eshte e garantuar. Vetem ne raste si mbytje gomonesh apo vrasje te rinjsh per motive racizmi, po ajo masmedia qe na ofron tipin e mesiperm,behet e ndjeshme dhe rreagon, ndoshta efekt lajmi, duke na kujtuar fenomenin e dhimbshem. Une nuk e perjashtoj emigrimin e shqiptareve si mundesi e rritjes se mirqenies se tyre, mirepo tipi i emigrimit shqiptar eshte nje emigrim i sforcuar, i ngjashem me emigrimet e ebrenjve kur kuptuan rrezikun qe u vinte nga nazizmi. Mirepo shqiptaret pa asnje armik fizik kercenues, pervecse varferise, braktisin atdheun duke e lene ate te mjeruar jo vetem ekonomikisht, por edhe ne aspektin e moshes, fuqise fizike, dhe intelektuale.

Kur mbarova abetaren i'u vura intensivisht leximit per te vene ne jete menjehere ate aftesi te cilen e enderroja ta fitoja qe prej moshes 3-vjecare kur ime moter filloi klasen e pare. Mes librave te bibliotekes te tim eti lexova asokohe nje titull libri qe mu duk shume qesharak "Njeriu pa emer". Mirepo ne vitet e emigracionit mesova, me shpenzimet e mia, se te humbesh e emrin eshte fatkeqesia me e madhe per njeriun. Mos mendoni se nderrova emrin sic kishin bere shume te tjere, por te shkosh diku ku askush nuk e ka idene se nga vjen e kush je, ku ti llogaritesh vetem si nje krah pune do te thote se je njeri pa emer. Sot llogaritet qe 30% e popullsise shqiptare te jene njerez pa emer, shkurt emigrante. Emigracioni aktual ishte pjelle e nje qeverisjeje te gabuar ne regjimin e kaluar, dhe vazhdon per shkak te nje tranzicioni te qeverisur keq si nga demokratet ashtu dhe nga socialistet. Por asnje fenomen nuk eshte i perhershem, dhe si i tille ka nje fund. Keshtu dhe emigracioni i sforcuar do te perfundoje nje dite, dhe njerezit, te cilet kane krijuar ato pak kushte per te mbijetuar ne Shqiperi, do te kthehen. Cdo te ndodhe atehere kur inxhinieret, mjeket, mesuesit te merzitur per vdekje me pjatalarjen do te kthehen per te vazhduar endrren e lene pergjysem? Do te jete atdheu i gatshem te hape krahet per ta, apo ne vend te tabeles "Miresevini ne Shqiperi" do lexojne "Jemi akoma ne tranzicion". Ne qofte keshtu do kemi humbur kaq dituri te vene me mund ne vite me rradhe, do te humbim cdo enderr dhe vendi do te kthehet ne nje maternitet gjigand ku prodhohen emigrante dhe do te quhet toka e namun.

----------

